# Pictures of goat shelters



## Getting My Goat (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi forum,

I need to put a plan down on paper as to what to do and how much it will cost to get some goats at our home. I have the fencing figured out, but not the structure. If anyone would like to post pictures or links to goat structures and/or give suggestions, please do so here.

I plan to get three Nigerian dwarves, and they will have about 1/2 an acre of partially wooded play area.

Note that these goats will strictly be pets. I will not be milking anyone, so the structure in mind is just to be something for them to be comfortable in when they want to get out of the weather. And a little bit of room to stretch their legs and have some personal space is on the list.

Thanks


----------



## dkizerian (Mar 11, 2013)

I have an 8x12 tuff shed that I added an interior half-wall to so the goats get 8x8 and I get 4x8 area for storage. We have 3 Nigerian dwarves that are just pets as well.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Check Craig's List, newspaper, etc, and see if you can find a pump house. I have one in my pen and it fits about 6 adults - depending on their size - or roughly 10-15 little guys - depending on their age. Easily moved, set it down on railroad ties for a floor, and you're good to go. I lined mine with old carpet to help in the winter time.


----------



## stagger (Apr 3, 2013)

Easy cheap built shelter. 4x4 post on very bottom plywood over them for floor. Build your walls to fit your tin. Floor should be as wide as your tin so your roof will fit. Just measure everything to fit your tin so you dont have to splice any of it.


----------



## Getting My Goat (Apr 6, 2012)

I like that, stagger. Thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I am assuming you can get a fair amount of snow, It will need to be big enough for them to lay in, move around in and feed in during the winter. I would think you would need it to be at least 8 x 12. 
here in the valley in VA, I do have some goats that stay in large calf huts all year and I feed them outside, unless it is steady snowing or raining for a couple days. Then I put the feed in the calf huts. If we get a rare 2 or 3 foot snow fall, I shovel a path to the water and hay rack after it gets done snowing. Not sure if that would work for you. I know there is a big difference in PA snow fall depending on were you are relative to the lake.


----------

